# figured out my halloween costume . need option



## g2otogo (Sep 9, 2013)

I figured out what I am going to do for a Halloween contest this year . I am doing a zipper face with Halloween contacts and doing a iwound zipper with a heart beating and a fx contact lenses . Excited to see how it is going to turn out when Halloween comes .
The picture of the zipper face is not me , i found it online and posted it here to show what it looksl ike


----------

